# Computer not using all available RAM



## duponttc24 (Nov 23, 2008)

I recently added ram to my pc it previously had 1 gig of ram and I added an additonal 2 gigs of ram. I now have a total of 3 gigs of ram. Well while playing an online game my computer really chugs so I opened up task manager while playing to see how much vm I was using, I noticed that I am using about a gig of vm for the game when I still have over a gig and a half of physical memory available. What could cause this and how do I make sure my comp takes advantage of all the ram available.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Do you have a video card that shares RAM from the MoBo?
Does your BIOS see the 3GB of Ram?
Are these Ram Sticks the same manaufacture and specs?
Bill


----------



## duponttc24 (Nov 23, 2008)

Not sure about the 1st question but my computer is reading all of the ram and it is compatible with my pc. Not sure if the new cards are the same manufacturer but they are the same specs. My video card is a ati radeon x300 128 mb


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

What is the make and model of the PC or MoBo.
Bill


----------



## duponttc24 (Nov 23, 2008)

It is a dell xps 051 not sure the model of the MoBo.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Are you having the issue with a particular game or All games.
The Dell site does not show an XPS 051.
Can you PM me your Service Tag?
If the OS is showing 3GB of Ram and in the Task Manager you see 2.5GB total the OS maybe using 500MB. 
When you are online are you using a wireless card or LAN card?
Can I get a screenshot of the device manager Performance Tab with NO apllications running.
Here is how:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/content/Software/Articles/151.html
Bill


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

DP 051 is a XPS400 or Dimension 9150 motherboard model.
Both came stock with a x300le 128 onboard shared 256.
Seeing as it's a Dell if the memory is not compatible and matched it won't run dual channel 

So we really need to know what brand and model ram you bought and you left the original ram in or not.


----------



## duponttc24 (Nov 23, 2008)

This is what I bought. 
The brand is Crucial.
1GB 240-PIN DIMM 128Mx64 DDR2 PC2-4200 UNBUFF
and I did leave the original memory in.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Leaving the original memory in will not allow you to run in Dual Channel Mode.
You could run the 2GB of Crucial Memory in Dual Channel Mode.
If the Original Memory is installed and if it runs at a lower speed your New Ram will run at the lower speed and in single channel mode.
Bill


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The XPS 400 came with PC 4200 2x 256 or 2x 512 optional so I would suspect it should still be in dual channel mode.

Does your PC say XPS 400 on the front at the top of the black bezel?


----------



## duponttc24 (Nov 23, 2008)

Yeah it says xps 400 and I have the 2 512mb mem cards


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Check to see if the RAM is installed correctly for Dual Channel Mode.
I have attached a screenshot for your review.
Bill


----------



## duponttc24 (Nov 23, 2008)

yes they are just like that I have the two 512mb cards in the DIMM_1 and DIMM_2 and the two 1gb cards in the DIMM_3 DIMM_4 slots


----------



## duponttc24 (Nov 23, 2008)

These are the screen shots of my task manager


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Have you run spyware/antivirus scans?
I do not think your issue (Chugging) is related to your RAM?
Does this happen with ALL your game or just a certain few?
Can I get a screenshot of the Task Manager's Performance Tab?
Bill


----------



## duponttc24 (Nov 23, 2008)

the previous attachment also has the processes tab of the task manager. Thanks


----------



## duponttc24 (Nov 23, 2008)

Forgot to say that by chugging I mean a super low fps and I don't really play a lot of games on pc this is occuring on Warhammer online though. Thanks.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try doing this > http://www.techsupportforum.com/content/Software/Articles/151.html


----------



## duponttc24 (Nov 23, 2008)

I am at work now I will do this when I get home in a couple hours thanks


----------



## duponttc24 (Nov 23, 2008)

Here is my task manager processes tab with nothing else being used.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

I see nothing going on here. You have more than enough Ram if need be. Windows is using what it needs.
Now I know your issue is not Ram related.
Are the games you are playing compatiple with your graphics card?
Does this happen with ALL your game or just a certain few?
Does this happen ONLY when you are playing games?
Are you on-line Wirelessly or Hardwired?
Bill


----------



## duponttc24 (Nov 23, 2008)

Yeah it is prob my vid card thanks for you help


----------

